# looking for a indian star, egyptian and leopard tortoise



## jobeanator (Mar 25, 2009)

if anyone knows a breeder or has these tortoises for sale for a reasonable price, please contact me. email me at [email protected] or feel free to pm me. thanks


----------



## PNWTurtleworks (Jul 1, 2009)

We have burmese stars hatched in February and March. They are in far greater peril in the wild. We have some of the first founder adults. Absolutely beautiful. Less shy than indians. They cost more than indian stars (they are $1000 each) but worth it. We sell out every year. Also please inquire on the other as well as we sometimes have the other species you were looking for as well. Contact [email protected] (please put "star tortoise inquiry" in the subject line)


----------

